
Freeman Dyson: No Heat Death - mbrubeck
http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2011/03/there_aint_no_h_1.php
======
jerf
There are gaping and blindingly obvious holes in that summary, such as the one
observed in the comments that suns are burning mass to be that hot and can not
continue that way forever. Part of the heat death idea is the universe
consisting of nothing but iron, black holes, and radiation, with the former
eventually transitioning to radiation on sufficiently large scales through
either proton decay or Hawking radiation, and a relatively brief burst of
stars in the universe's youth doesn't do anything to remove that. But I do see
an inkling of what could be a more robust idea in there, and Dyson is known to
be a smart person who could not possibly have missed this, so I assume there's
a more complete and sensible version of this argument somewhere. I'd love a
link, if anyone knows where to find it.

